# [connexion] emerge sans modem n'est pas emerge

## BENJI

J'ai installé la gentoo sur une machine virtuelle.

J'ai finalement compris comment napper mon COM1 sur la machine virtuelle ce qui veut dire que je vais pouvoir utiliser directement le modem série. 

Pour paramétrer ma connexion je me base sur l'article de LEA et je le suis pas à pas ce qui donne :

$ echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0 

BIDUP le modem a chanté, quel bonheur ! 

ensuite je me suis tenté un petit : 

$ echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0 

et là rien le néant total 

Ultime tentative d'un 

$ pppd 

et rien non plus 

Quelles grandes manoeuvres faut-il entreprendre maintenant ?   :Confused: 

Merci pour l'aide

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> ensuite je me suis tenté un petit : 
> 
> $ echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0 
> 
> et là rien le néant total 

 

Les codes AT, ça fait longtemps (  :Wink:  ) mais d'aussi loin que je me souvienne, le "ATDT" composait le numéro de téléphone ...

Le 3611 est un service du minitel français, ce qui pourrait éventuellement expliquer que "rien ne se passe" (à fortiori si tu ne résides pas en France !)

Essaie plutôt directement le numéro d'appel de ton fournisseur d'accès internet ...

A part ça, au lieu d'utiliser des "echo" et des redirections, je te conseille d'emerger minicom : c'est extrêmement pratique pour tester et mettre au point les connexions ppp !

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour le conseil, j'ai téléchargé minicom 500 Ko.

Sinon je doute que ça vienne du numéro (mais je vérifierai).

Ce matin voilà ce que j'ai eu le temps de faire avant de partir au boulot :

$ cd /usr/src/

$ ls

là j'ai deux répertoir :

linux

linux-2.4-gentoo...je sais plus quoi..

J'ai été dans chacun des deux et j'ai éxécuté pour chaque

$ make menuconfig

Pour les deux j'ai constaté que les devices ppp ne sont pas activés

Je pense donc que mon PB vient de là. Maintenant il faut activer le driver ppp au niveau du noyau.

Faut-il le faire en module  :Question: 

Quel noyau dois-je recompilé, répertoire linux ou linux-2.4-gentoo...je sais plus quoi..  :Question: 

dans ces deux répertoires j'ai un fichier vmlinuz

Voici mon fichier grub.conf 

default=0 

timeout=4 

splashimage=(h0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=gentoo 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 

#ou /dev/hd4 désigne la partition "/"

Mais je ne sais pas quel noyau a été compilé pour obtenir vmlinuz-gentoo.

J'ai fait mon install à partir d'un CD login qui spécifiait juste de copier vmlinuz-gentoo dans /boot.

Ca fait de plus en plus de questions mais pouvez-vous m'aider  :Question: 

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cd /usr/src/
> 
> $ ls
> ...

 

Si tu avais fait un "ls -l", tu aurais vu que "linux" est un lien qui pointe vers "linux-2.4-gentoo..." => ces deux répertoires ne sont un fait qu'un seul et même dossier.

Tout ce que tu as fait par la suite est du doublon ...

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Maintenant il faut activer le driver ppp au niveau du noyau.
> 
> Faut-il le faire en module 

 

C'est toi qui vois : le compiler en dur te donnera un noyau plus gros mais si tu le compiles en module il ne faut pas oublier de le charger quand tu en as besoin.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Quel noyau dois-je recompilé, répertoire linux ou linux-2.4-gentoo...je sais plus quoi.. 

 

Comme expliqué plus haut, c'est la même chose.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> dans ces deux répertoires j'ai un fichier vmlinuz

 

Normalement, ton noyau compilé par "make bzImage" se trouve dans "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot".

Je te conseille d'aller (re)lire la doc d'install Gentoo à cette section partie configuration manuelle du noyau.

Tips : n'oublie pas de monter ta partition "/boot" avant d'y copier le noyau.

Ensuite, dans ton grub.conf, mets : "kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4".

Le reste est bon.

----------

## BENJI

bilan de ma première compilation de noyau :

KERNEL PANIC... fallait s'y attendre !

j'ai fait dans l'ordre :

make menuconfig juste un ajout de l'option ppp support

make dep 

make bzImage 

make modules 

make modules_install

cp arch/boot/i386/bzImage /boot/kernel-ppp-gentoo

j'ai modifier mon fichier Grub.conf avec un rajout de ligne

title=gentoo-ppp

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-ppp-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 

et me voilà avec un kernel panic au démarrage !

Une idée ?

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> bilan de ma première compilation de noyau :
> 
> KERNEL PANIC... fallait s'y attendre !
> 
> Une idée ?

 

100 contre 1 que tu n'as pas compilé en dur le support du filesystem de ta partition racine  :Wink: 

Si ce n'est pas ça, regarde les messages qui précèdent le KERNEL PANIC

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> 100 contre 1 que tu n'as pas compilé en dur le support du filesystem de ta partition racine 

 

Je comprends pas trop ce que ça veut dire ?

Si tu me posais la question autrement.

Du genre : benji as tu exécuté la commande XXXXX ?

Je te dirai oui ou non et on saurait tout de suite à quoi s'en tenir.

Alors que là je suis complètement perdu.

Je ne suis pas chez moi là en ce moment mais demain matin je donnerai le message d'erreur.

Merci pour l'aide.

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je comprends pas trop ce que ça veut dire ?
> 
> Si tu me posais la question autrement.
> 
> Du genre : benji as tu exécuté la commande XXXXX ?
> ...

 

Bon, alors :

BENJI, as-tu compilé le support du filesystem de ta partition racine en dur dans le noyau  :Question:   :Wink: 

Raison : pour accéder à la racine, le noyau doit pouvoir gérer le type de fs de cette partition (ext2, reiserfs, ...)

Si tu l'as compilé en module, ce module se trouve sur ... la partition racine.

Donc, pour le charger, le noyau a besoin du support du fs de la partition racine

Donc il a besoin du module qui se trouve sur la racine

Donc il a besoin du support du fs de la partition racine

Donc il a besoin du module qui se trouve sur la racine

...

(ad nauseam ...)

 et donc on comprend que le kernel commence à paniquer !   :Wink: 

Cette erreur est une cause très courante de KERNEL PANIC, comme en témoigne une recherche rapide avec ces termes sur le forum francophone.

D'où mon pari à 100 contre 1  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour la réponse c'est plus claire je panique plus que le kernel je t'assure :

voilà le message que j'ai :

```
kernel panic : VFS : unable to mount root fs on 03:04
```

là tu jubiles non ?  :Wink: 

Mais quand même je comprends pas tout :

Avant ma recompilation du noyau, ma distrib démarrait.

Il manquait le support ppp j'ai donc lancé dans le répetoire qui va bien un petit make menuconfig. J'ai été sélectionner juste l'option qui m'intérressait et hop c'était fini. Comme je l'ai dit j'ai fait les make de dep clean module module install, copier le nouveau bzImage et j'ai ajouter quelques lignes à grub.conf.

Maintenant tu me dis  *Quote:*   

> Raison : pour accéder à la racine, le noyau doit pouvoir gérer le type de fs de cette partition (ext2, reiserfs, ...)
> 
> Si tu l'as compilé en module, ce module se trouve sur ... la partition racine.

 

Je dis, qu'est ce que c'est que ce Bordel ! Si je boot sur le premier noyau j'en ai pas besoin et si je boot sur mon nouveau noyau j'en ai besoin !

J'ai juste besoin d'ajouter un support à mon noyau actuel et je crois déduire de tes propos que je vais devoir me taper une compilation complète    :Laughing: 

Dis moi que je me trompe STP

Bon alors je fais comment maintenant !

----------

## BENJI

Je suis étonné voilà ce que dit l'article léa sur la compilation du noyau :

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous utilisez Grub : lancez grub root (hdC,P) setup (hd0), en remplaçant C par le numéro du disque (hda:C=0, hdb:C=1, etc.) et P par le numéro de partition sur ce disque (hdx1:P=0, hdx2:P=1, etc.)

 

Je croyais qu'une modifiation de grub.conf suffisait et que c'était justement son avantage par rapport à lilo ? 

Est-ce ça qui solutionnerai mon PB de kernel panic ?

Autre question l'article dit également cela 

 *Quote:*   

> cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.18

 

Je ne l'ai pas fais non plus !

 *Quote:*   

> mkinitrd (si votre distribution utilise un RAM disque initial) 

 

c'est quoi un RAM disque initial ?

enfin  *Quote:*   

> make mrproper

 ça sert à quoi ? Dans quel cas faut-il le faire ? ça non plus je l'ai pas fait !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> là tu jubiles non ?  

 

Hé hé ...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> copier le nouveau bzImage et j'ai ajouter quelques lignes à grub.conf.

 

As-tu gardé ton ancien noyau ? Peux-tu toujours booter à partir d'icelui ?

Dans l'affirmative, rien à faire : il manque quelque part le support du fs dans ton second noyau (oui, je sais, je me répète, mais c'est d'une logique bête et incontournable !)

Donc, la première chose à vérifier : le support du fs est-il coché dans menuconfig/Filesystems : tu dois mettre un "*" (compilé en dur ) et non un "M" (module), par exemple :

```
                  <*> Second extended fs support 
```

 *Quote:*   

> Si je boot sur le premier noyau j'en ai pas besoin et si je boot sur mon nouveau noyau j'en ai besoin !

 

Tu en as besoin dans les deux cas !

(A moins que tu n'utilises un initrd spécial qui permettrait à ton premier noyau de charger des modules avant de monter la racine. Mais comme ça m'étonnerait que tu aies fait ce genre d'acrobatie vu que sur gentoo, l'initrd n'est, à ma connaissance, utilisé que pour le splashscreen, je ne m'étendrai pas...)

 *Quote:*   

> je crois déduire de tes propos que je vais devoir me taper une compilation complète    

 

Ben, c'est déjà ce que tu as fait avec ton make dep clean bzImage etc.

20 minutes (sur un antique cele566). Pas la mer à boire tout de même !  :Wink: 

Heu j'espère que tu n'entends pas par "compilation complète" la réinstallation de toute la gentoo, si ?

Dans ce cas, c'est la chose la plus windoziennement ridicule et inutile que tu pourrais faire !   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

Ah oui, il y a quelque-chose qui m'avait échappé et qui me tracasse maintenant : qu'entends-tu par 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai installé la gentoo sur une machine virtuelle. 

 

Du vmware ou un truc du genre ?  :Sad: 

Bon, si tu commençais par vérifier ton menuconfig !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je suis étonné voilà ce que dit l'article léa sur la compilation du noyau :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Si vous utilisez Grub : lancez grub root (hdC,P) setup (hd0), en remplaçant C par le numéro du disque (hda:C=0, hdb:C=1, etc.) et P par le numéro de partition sur ce disque (hdx1:P=0, hdx2:P=1, etc.) 

 

Mouais : pas tout-à-fait complet en fait.

Pour la numérotation des "hd", grub compte les disques qu'il rencontre. Il ne tient donc pas compte des lecteurs CD/DVD.

Si tu as un CD en hda, la notation grub (hd0) correspond en fait à /dev/hdb

 *Quote:*   

> Je croyais qu'une modifiation de grub.conf suffisait et que c'était justement son avantage par rapport à lilo ?

 

Et tu croyais bien !

Le début de la phrase est erroné lorsqu'ils disent Enfin, pour faire prendre en compte la nouvelle image noyau à Grub, tapez :

grub root (hdC,P) setup (hd0)"

En fait, Léa parle de la première installation de grub et non de la "prise en compte du noyau" !

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce ça qui solutionnerai mon PB de kernel panic ?

 

J'en doute. S'il y a "kernel panic", c'est que le noyau est bel et bien booté et donc grub fonctionne correctement.

Par contre, il faut être sûr de ton "root=/dev/hda4".

Ici, on indique la notation traditionnelle linux : c'est un paramètre qui est transmis au noyau et qui n'est pas interprété par grub !

Il faut être sûr (encore une fois  :Wink:  ) que le filesystem de cette partition a bien été compilé dans le noyau ... 

 *Quote:*   

> Autre question l'article dit également cela 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.18 
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas fais non plus !

 

Le system.map ne sert pas à grand-chose, sauf si tu veux débugger un "core-dump".

De toutes façons, les progs qui peuvent l'utiliser le cherchent aussi dans /usr/src/linux, donc pas besoin de le déplacer ...

==> oublie  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mkinitrd (si votre distribution utilise un RAM disque initial)  
> 
> c'est quoi un RAM disque initial ?

 

C'est une "pseudo-partition" montée en mémoire RAM.

En gros, ça permet entre autres de faire tourner un noyau sans avoir besoin de disque dur. Le mécanisme "initrd" permet de charger une image de racine dans cette partition.

C'est ce que fait le LiveCD par exemple ...

 *Quote:*   

> enfin  *Quote:*   make mrproper ça sert à quoi ? Dans quel cas faut-il le faire ? ça non plus je l'ai pas fait !

 

Disons que c'est un nettoyage encore plus profond que le "make clean".

En principe, il faudrait le faire juste après l'installation des sources pour nettoyer certaines "crasses" que le développeur aurait oubliées et qui pourraient faire planter la compilation.

En 8 ans de linux, je n'ai vraiment dû le faire qu'une seule fois  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu gardé ton ancien noyau ?

 oui

 *Quote:*   

>  Peux-tu toujours booter à partir d'icelui ?

  je pense que oui mais il faut que j'essaye

 *Quote:*   

> Heu j'espère que tu n'entends pas par "compilation complète" la réinstallation de toute la gentoo, si ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, c'est la chose la plus windoziennement ridicule et inutile que tu pourrais faire ! 

 non je te rassure. J'ai un noyau gentoo passe partout compilé par les mecs de Login (le mag) que j'ai copié sur /boot et sur lequel je boot. Je me demandai si en faisant un make menuconfig je retrouvais la manière dont il avait été paramétré. Si oui je n'avais plus qu'à ajouter ce qui me manquait (le pppsupport) si non j'aurais du sans savoir comment cocher toutes les options dont j'ai besoin ; c'est ce que j'appelle une compilation complète. C'est plus clair comme ça ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Du vmware ou un truc du genre ? 

  C'est exactement ça.

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, si tu commençais par vérifier ton menuconfig !

 Pour ça je vais devoir avant tout booter sur mon ancien noyau et si ça ne marche pas alors je crois bien savoir d'où mon problème peut venir. Pour configurer le modem j'ai ajouter dans les setting vmware le port COM1 et (je percute seulement maintenant) par la même occasion ajouter un autre lecteur de cd-rom... je crois avoir décalé toutes mes adresses de disque et du même coup ne plus pouvoir booter mon ancien noyau. Ce qui expliquerait tout !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je me demandai si en faisant un make menuconfig je retrouvais la manière dont il avait été paramétré. Si oui je n'avais plus qu'à ajouter ce qui me manquait (le pppsupport) si non j'aurais du sans savoir comment cocher toutes les options dont j'ai besoin ; c'est ce que j'appelle une compilation complète. C'est plus clair comme ça ? 

 

Vu !  :Wink: 

Mais en fait, non : il n'y a pas moyen de retrouver les paramètres de compilation à partir du noyau compilé. La seule solution, c'est qu'on te garantisse que le fichier /usr/src/linux/.config correspond bien à l'image binaire. Mais avec des CD de magazines, je serais prudent ...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du vmware ou un truc du genre ?   C'est exactement ça.

 

Faut vraiment le vouloir !

Déjà que se compiler un système, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus rapide, mais alors avec un demi-PC, c'est du vice !  :Laughing: 

Bon et puis, vmware est peut-être très bien mais ça reste du bricolage, alors bâtir un OS qui se veut sûr et performant avec un semblant de machine bricolée hébergée, j'imagine sur un ouinouin quelconque, heu, bon, ben comment dirais-je : faut pas espérer voir la vie en rose ! ...

Le top, c'est le "blue screen of death" quinze seconde avant que KDE n'ait fini de compiler  :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Pour configurer le modem j'ai ajouter dans les setting vmware le port COM1 et (je percute seulement maintenant) par la même occasion ajouter un autre lecteur de cd-rom... je crois avoir décalé toutes mes adresses de disque et du même coup ne plus pouvoir booter mon ancien noyau. Ce qui expliquerait tout !

 

La vie en rose, je te dis !  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Salut !

bon pourquoi vmware ?

Simple nous sommes deux à utiliser mon PC et de plus sur XP dans la journée j'ai des calculs qui tournent. Quand l'un des deux à besoin du PC c'est quand même plus simple de faire une pause sur vmware plutôt qu'un reboot sur un autre OS. De plus les compilations sur la gentoo sont longues alors quand je suis prêt à aller me coucher et que la compilation n'est pas fini (oui mon PC est dans ma chambre) j'apprécie de pouvoir le mettre en pause et la reprendre le lendemain sans rien avoir perdu. Mais je te rassure ce n'est que temporaire cette histoire c'est juste le temps de me faire la main de muler la distrib dans tous les sens pour enfin l'installer en natif.

Revenons à nos moutons :

1- j'ai pu rebooter mon ancien noyau sans pb

2- j'ai donc vérifier l'option dont tu parlais et elle était bien cochée donc rien ne cloche à ce niveau. Toutefois étant convaincu que tu avais vu juste sur la nature du PB j'ai persévéré pour m'apercevoir que les options EXT2 EXT3 et une autre n'était pas coché. Dans le doute je les ai cochées et j'ai compilé la bête.

3- bingo j'ai pu booter sur ce noyau, juste un message d'erreur me signalant que mon kernel n'avait pas été compilé avec l'option DEVje sais plus quoi dont la gentoo a impérativement besoin (si tu peux me dire de quoi il s'agit).

4- tout content j'ai recommencé mes petits tests :

$ echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0 

BIDUP le modem a chanté, quel bonheur ! 

$ echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0 

et là rien une fois de plus le néant total.

Putain de pute de poutaragne de merde !

Il me reste donc la corde, le fusil, les médicaments voir une falaise...   :Sad: 

En me relisant je suis pris d'un affreux doute... je suis parti du principe que l'option support ppp était toujours cochée s'il faut elle ne l'était pas.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> juste un message d'erreur me signalant que mon kernel n'avait pas été compilé avec l'option DEVje sais plus quoi dont la gentoo a impérativement besoin

 

C'est devfs (device file system) et en effet, la gentoo en a impérativement besoin ...

Section "File systems  ---> /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)" dans le menuconfig.

Bonne recompilation ...

----------

## BENJI

OK pour le DEV file system

Pour le support de l'option PPP il y a d'autres option en dessous du style :

ppp support for async serial ports

ppp support for sync tty ports

ppp BSD-compress compression

ppp Deflate compression

Faut-il également les sélectionner ?

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Pour le support de l'option PPP il y a d'autres option en dessous du style :
> 
> ...
> 
> Faut-il également les sélectionner ?

 

Si tu peux les mettre en module, fais-le. Comme ça, tu pourras les charger au besoin (et ça ne coûte que quelques secondes de compilation et octets supplémentaires).

A priori, tu as au moins besoin de "ppp support for async serial ports" si ton modem est sur port série.

----------

## BENJI

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur lea sur le noyau 2.4.2 (celui de la gentoo je crois ?) alors que je cherchais comment basculer les options en module :

 *Quote:*   

> Le module "ppp" nécessaire à Kppp n'existant pas dans le nouveau noyau n'est pas chargé et donc adios les connexions Internet !
> 
> Note de Fred : pour activer ppp il faut (cf /usr/src/linux/Documentation/Changes) :
> 
> Créer un noveau périphérique : /dev/ppp 
> ...

 http://lea-linux.org/kernel/kernel24-2.php3

Vais-je y arriver tout seul, je commence à être perdu je ne sais plus par quel bout prendre tout ça !  :Crying or Very sad: 

Si je sélectionne une option pour la charger en module faut il avant de booter sur le nouveau noyau compilé exécuter une commande pour charger le module ou est-ce automatique ?

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Si je sélectionne une option pour la charger en module faut il avant de booter sur le nouveau noyau compilé exécuter une commande pour charger le module ou est-ce automatique ?

 

Non, tu sélectionnes dans le menuconfig ce que tu veux en module ou en dur puis tu fais le "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install".

Les 2 derniers arguments du make compilent et installent les modules respectivement.

Tu pourras rebooter sur ton nouveau noyau sans autre manipulation (mis à part le mettre dans /boot   :Rolling Eyes:   ).

Une fois sur ton nouveau noyau, tu pourras charger si besoin les modules nécessaires à ton modem (par "insmod nomdumodule" ou "modprobe nomdumodule") et retenter les commandes "echo" et "ppp".

Logiquement devfs (que tu auras ajouté en dur dans le noyau) doit crééer le lien dont parle lea (laisse tomber le mknod ...). Tu n'as donc normalement rien de plus à faire.

----------

## BENJI

Bon j'ai recompilé le noyau.

J'ai tout installé en dur et non en module (peut-être est-ce une erreur) je n'avais pas beaucoup de temps alors j'ai été au plus vite.

dans mon précédent test les supports ppp était bien sélectionnés.

j'ai ajouter l'option DEV file system comme tu m'as dit.

copier le nouveau noyau et rebooté.

Tout d'abord plus de message concernant le fait que le kernel a été compilé sans devfil, pas non plus de kernel panic.

/dev/ppp existe bien.

Tout content j'ai recommencé mes petits tests : 

# echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0 

BIDUP le modem a chanté, quel bonheur ! 

# echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0 

et là rien une fois de plus le néant total. 

ultime tentative

# pppd

et là le PC met une bonne minute avant de me réafficher un #

mais il ne se passe rien.

Bon retour à la case départ, le truc bien c'est que maintenant je sais +/- compiler un noyau mais mon PB de modem reste entier.

Des idées ?

----------

## yoyo

As-tu emergé pppconfig ???

As-tu bien chargé le module de ton modem ?? Fais un "update-modules" ??

Essaie d'envoyer les "echo" vers "/dev/ppp" et "/dev/modem" directement.

Essaie de configurer ta connexion avec pppconfig pour voir ce qu'il te propose.

Poste le résultat de "ls -al /etc/init.d/ppp*".

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu emergé pppconfig ???

 

Je crois avoir déjà vérifier.

Est-ce que en étant dans /usr/portage si je tape emerge /xxxx/pppconfig ça répondra à ta question?

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu bien chargé le module de ton modem ??

 

Ah c'est ce que je t'ai dit dans mon précédent post j'ai rien compilé en module !

 *Quote:*   

> Fais un "update-modules" ??

 

ok je te dirai ce que ça donne !

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie d'envoyer les "echo" vers "/dev/ppp" et "/dev/modem" directement.

 

ok  je te dirai ce que ça donne !

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie de configurer ta connexion avec pppconfig pour voir ce qu'il te propose.

 

 je te dirai ce que ça donne !

 *Quote:*   

> Poste le résultat de "ls -al /etc/init.d/ppp*".

 

 je te dirai ce que ça donne !

ah je suis content de voir qu'il reste des choses a tenter !

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu emergé pppconfig ???

 

j'ai été voir dans /us/portage/net-dialup/ pour voir ce qu'il y avait.

ppp et pppconfig

emerge ppp => c'était pas installé

emerge pppconfig  => No outdates package were found on your system

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu bien chargé le module de ton modem ??

 

Comme je t'ai dit j'ai fait en dur dans le noyau pas de module !

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie d'envoyer les "echo" vers "/dev/ppp" et "/dev/modem" directement.

 

Un echo "ATZ" > /dev/xxxxxx

vers /dev/ppp rien

vers /dev/ttyS1 rien

vers /dev/ttyS0 ok mais ça on le savais déjà

vers /dev/modem ok

un echo "ATDT3611" ne donne rien nul part

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie de configurer ta connexion avec pppconfig pour voir ce qu'il te propose.

 

La configuration marche bien et détecte mon modem sur /dev/ttyS0 ce qui est plutôt encourageant au niveau de la configuration du port série. Il crée deux fichiers

/etc/chatscripts/freetelecom

/etc/ppp/peers/freetelecom

 *Quote:*   

> Poste le résultat de "ls -al /etc/init.d/ppp*".

 

ls:/etc/init.d/ppp* : Aucun fichier ou répertoir de ce type

/etc/init.d/ existe mais le seul fichiers commençant par p est portmap.

Voilà. Est-ce que ça t'aide à y voir plus clair ?

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> emerge ppp => c'était pas installé
> 
> emerge pppconfig  => No outdates package were found on your system
> 
>  *Quote:*   Essaie de configurer ta connexion avec pppconfig pour voir ce qu'il te propose. 
> ...

 

C'est curieux que tu ne puisses pas (re)emerger pppconfig. Mais bon, puisqu'il fonctionne ...

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   As-tu bien chargé le module de ton modem ?? 
> 
> Comme je t'ai dit j'ai fait en dur dans le noyau pas de module !
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Tu aurais peut-être du compiler les modules : ça t'aurait permis de tester différentes configurations de modules ...

Que donne : "whereis pppd" (en root) ???

As-tu bien fait le "modules-update" ???

Quel modem utilises-tu ???

As-tu essayé de te connecter malgré tout ???

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu bien fait le "modules-update" ??? 

 

Oui chef, je l'avais fait même si je savais qu'il n'y avait aucun module de compilé.

 *Quote:*   

> Quel modem utilises-tu ???

 

modem externe olinet de olitec avec lequel je me connectais sur le net avec une mandrake.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu essayé de te connecter malgré tout ???

 

Comment faire ?

Et un echo "ATDT3611" >/dev/ttsY0 ça n'est pas se connecter ?

----------

## BENJI

Bon nouvelle !

J'ai essayé kppp pour me connecter et ça a marché du premier coup !

Je suis moyennement content toutefois.

Je n'aime pas kde et j'estime que réussir à se connecter par une interface graphique c'est pour les neuneux.

Non si ça fontionne pour kppp je dois y arriver sans problème en mode console.

echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttsY0 ne fonctionne toujours pas.

echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/modem non plus !

Rq : kppp ne pouvait pas se connecter en lui indiquant /dev/ttsY0 ça ne marche que si j'indique /dev/modem.

Bon c'est comme d'hab... j'y comprends rien ! Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

----------

## yoyo

Quels sont tes paramètres de config kppp (et quel numéro de tel. as-tu fait) ???

----------

## BENJI

Pour te répondre y a t il un moyen de récupérer un fichier ou toute la config s'y trouve.

Sinon pour le numero de téléphone c'est celui de freetelecom 086XXXX et je ne le connais pas par coeur !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le numero de téléphone c'est celui de freetelecom 086XXXX et je ne le connais pas par coeur !

 

Pourquoi alors persistes-tu à taper 'echo "ATDT3611"' ?

Essaie plutôt "ATDT086XXXX" (en tapant évidemment le numéro exact ...)

Avec minicom, tu verras tout de suite si ça marche ou pas !

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi alors persistes-tu à taper 'echo "ATDT3611"' ? 

 

Je suis l'article de léa.

Je pense que cette ligne de commande cherche à tester si le modem peut composer un numéro. Ce qu'il fait très bien puisque je crois avoir essayer en mettant le numéro du FAI et ça ne donnait rien non plus. Je referais un test pour être certain.

 *Quote:*   

> Avec minicom, tu verras tout de suite si ça marche ou pas !

 

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que minicom ?

Que va t-il m'apporter ?

Tu n'as peut-être pas vu mais je parviens à me connecter au web avec kppp donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème pour que je me connecte en mode console... mais je n'y arrive pas alors j'aimerai comprendre voilà tout.

Existe t-il un fichier texte qui reprend toute la configuration de kppp  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que minicom ?
> 
> Que va t-il m'apporter ?
> 
> Tu n'as peut-être pas vu mais je parviens à me connecter au web avec kppp donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème pour que je me connecte en mode console... mais je n'y arrive pas alors j'aimerai comprendre voilà tout.

 

Heu attend, je ne comprend plus là : tu dis quelques messages plus haut que tu l'as déchargé et tu n'as pas eu la curiosité de l'essayer ?  :Sad: 

Bon, en fait, on pourrait le décrire comme une sorte de "shell" permettant notamment de piloter le modem directement via les "codes Hayes" .

(si tu as déjà entendu parler d' "hyperterminal" sur un autre OS, c'est en fait la même chose en plus sophistiqué  :Wink:  )

Les codes Hayes (ou "AT") permettent non seulement de configurer le modem de manière générale (exemple : prise de ligne automatique, vitesse de connexion acceptée, ...) mais également de procéder à une connexion proprement dite (exemple : ATDTxxxxxx qui demande au modem de composer le numéro xxxxxx).

L'intérêt est que, comme dans un shell, tu vois immédiatement les réponses renvoyées, ce qui permet de détecter exactement les problèmes éventuels.

Comme je n'ai plus de modem RTC, je ne peux pas te donner d'exemple concret mais cela m'a notamment permis de tracer exactement le protocole de connexion avec un FAI récalcitrant.

Une fois qu'on a bien compris la suite des "questions/réponses", il est facile de générer un script pour un programme comme (k)wvdial (AMHA, bien plus clair que kppp ...)

Pour te faire une idée, il y a quelques exemples de "session minicom" sur cette page.

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Heu attend, je ne comprend plus là : tu dis quelques messages plus haut que tu l'as déchargé et tu n'as pas eu la curiosité de l'essayer ?

 

Exactement.

Disons que je l'avais laissé de coté car si j'installe quelque chose je préfère le faire à partir d'emerge (je débute) ; et sans modem c'est dur.

De plus je n'avais pas bien compris à quoi allait me servir ce logiciel.

A ce moment précis, j'étais suffisement occupé à apprendre comment compiler le noyau. Mais maintenant avec ton explication je comprend mieux à quoi il va m'être utile.

Finalemnent j'ai bien fait, car sans l'utiliser je suis parvenu à me connecter au web et je vais pouvoir l'utiliser pour comprendre comment me connecter sans kppp. Je lance donc l'emerge de suite, à plus tard.

----------

